# Rhinestone starter kit



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Can someone give me a guestament for a start up kit for rhinestones Just the stones,how many and what sizes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

your question is a bit vague for me. Since you specified only the stones, I assume (?) you have the equipment to attached the stones...or are you going to hand set..are you going to do full color, large designs or just outline? crystal or clear stones..ss10 are probably the biggest seller. But as to the number/size/color to start is just to iffy. All that would depend on your biz plan.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> your question is a bit vague for me. Since you specified only the stones, I assume (?) you have the equipment to attached the stones...or are you going to hand set..are you going to do full color, large designs or just outline? crystal or clear stones..ss10 are probably the biggest seller. But as to the number/size/color to start is just to iffy. All that would depend on your biz plan.


I have the equipment,I will be cutting the stencils, most likely small designs to start,say left chset locations.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I think there are too many variables to give you a decent answer.
What quality of stones do you plan to use? The prices vary depending on quality and quantity.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

coach9 said:


> I have the equipment,I will be cutting the stencils, most likely small designs to start,say left chset locations.


I promise no one will be drawn and quatered for their opinion! Ok,I was think start w/three sizes 1mm,2mm,3mm clear.Do I need say 1000,of ea.or more of one size lees of the other.I know DAS has a stone starter set,and of course I want something that is going to produce a decent product.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the 1mm is just to small...I would suggest going with SS6,8,10 and 12. Remember that there are two sizes for some of them..there are the Swarzoski stones which are a bit smaller than the Korean stones. I suggest staying away from Chinese...at least for now until they improve. Here is a link to the different sizes and some other useful information Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes
Again the number you want to buy is based upon the designs and how complex they are. The larger quanities you buy...the cheaper. I tend to buy 100-500 gross at a time.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> I think the 1mm is just to small...I would suggest going with SS6,8,10 and 12. Remember that there are two sizes for some of them..there are the Swarzoski stones which are a bit smaller than the Korean stones. I suggest staying away from Chinese...at least for now until they improve. Here is a link to the different sizes and some other useful information Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes
> Again the number you want to buy is based upon the designs and how complex they are. The larger quanities you buy...the cheaper. I tend to buy 100-500 gross at a time.


Thanks you very much that is a good start anyone else have any other idea's


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would start with clear 2mm 3mm or 6ss and 10ss stones 
I would get 10 gross of each,,
A average design will use around 500 stones,, for a basic design.
You will use the stones fast it seems,, but once you know what you really use the most, you can make notes for reorders,,
I also suggest at 5 gross gold
5 gross blue
5 gross green
5 gross pink or rose
and with the holidays 10 gross red.

throw in a few clear 4mm or 5mm larger stones
and some Rhinestuds in silver, gold.
with that combo , you should have a nice assortment to start with..
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I would start with clear 2mm 3mm or 6ss and 10ss stones
> I would get 10 gross of each,,
> A average design will use around 500 stones,, for a basic design.
> You will use the stones fast it seems,, but once you know what you really use the most, you can make notes for reorders,,
> ...


This is a really good started kit list you have given. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Jane,, 
MMM


----------

